# Strigi

## Xywa

Mam problem z kompilacją strigi, dochodzi do 66% i wyskakuje błąd. Poniżej zamieszczam wszystkie zalecane listingi.

```
[ 66%] Building CXX object src/streamanalyzer/CMakeFiles/streamanalyzer.dir/throughanalyzers/oggthroughanalyzer.cpp.o                                

Linking CXX shared library libstreamanalyzer.so                                                                                                      

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:CMakeFiles/streamanalyzer.dir/endanalyzers/bz2endanalyzer.cpp.o: file format not recognized; treating as linker script                                                                                                      

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld:CMakeFiles/streamanalyzer.dir/endanalyzers/bz2endanalyzer.cpp.o:1: syntax error                                                                                                                                             

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status                                                                                                                  

make[2]: *** [src/streamanalyzer/libstreamanalyzer.so.0.7.0] Error 1                                                                                 

make[1]: *** [src/streamanalyzer/CMakeFiles/streamanalyzer.dir/all] Error 2                                                                          

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                                                              

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-0.7.0 failed:                                                                                                              

 *   Make failed!                                                                                                                                    

 *                                                                                                                                                   

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                       

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile                                                                                                     

 *   environment, line 3091:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile                                                                                         

 *   environment, line  836:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'                                                                                

 *   environment, line  305:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile                                                                                  

 *   environment, line 1195:  Called cmake-utils_src_make                                                                                            

 *   environment, line  855:  Called die                                                                                                             

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                     

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                                                                                       

 *                                                                                                                                                   

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0',                                                                   

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0'.                                                                    

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/build.log'.                                                     

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/environment'.                                              

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0'                                                                                     

>>> Failed to emerge app-misc/strigi-0.7.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-misc/strigi-0.7.0:

 * ERROR: app-misc/strigi-0.7.0 failed:

 *   Make failed!                      

 *                                     

 * Call stack:                         

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3091:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  836:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  305:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile  

 *   environment, line 1195:  Called cmake-utils_src_make            

 *   environment, line  855:  Called die                             

 * The specific snippet of code:                                     

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                       

 *                                                                   

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0'. 

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0' 
```

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pqv =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.0  USE="clucene dbus exif* fam qt4 -debug -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test"

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info =app-misc/strigi-0.7.0                                                  
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================                                      
> ...

 

----------

## dziadu

Czy tak jest za każdym razem? Próbowałeś kompilować ponownie?

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Czy tak jest za każdym razem? Próbowałeś kompilować ponownie?

 

Mam ten problem od kilku tygodni, myślałem że jest jakiś bug w sofcie i że w między czasie ktoś to zauważy. Kompilowałem już kilkanaście razy i nic...

----------

## dziadu

Z ciekawości przekompliowalem sobie te strigi (osobisice mam 0.7.2) i nie mam tego problemu, przy kompilacji podanego pliku mam tylko jednego warninga.

Zrób tak, usuń ten plik:

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/strigi-0.7.0/work/strigi-0.7.0_build/src/streamanalyzer/CMakeFiles/streamanalyzer.dir/endanalyzers/bz2endanalyzer.cpp.o
```

(pisane z pamięci, mam nadzieję że żadnego błędu nie walnąłem) i uruchom ponowną kompilację za pomocą

```
ebuild /usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.0 compile
```

Jeśli uda się zainstalować, to wtedy dajesz:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.0 install qmerge clean
```

----------

## Xywa

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Z ciekawości przekompliowalem sobie te strigi (osobisice mam 0.7.2) i nie mam tego problemu, przy kompilacji podanego pliku mam tylko jednego warninga.
> 
> Zrób tak, usuń ten plik:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Z początku jak to zrobiłem - było to samo (błąd w kompilacji). Ale jak usunełem wszytsko z /var/tmp/ccache - to zaskoczyło. Dziwne, czyżby ccache mógł namieszać?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ccache lubi zrobic psikusa, jak cos sie nie buduje warto wyczyscic cache ccache.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ccache lubi zrobic psikusa, jak cos sie nie buduje warto wyczyscic cache ccache.

 

Dość radykalne rozwiązanie, jeżeli tylko jedna rzecz nie działa. O wiele lepiej, moim zdaniem, za# tymczasowo FEATURES="ccache".

----------

